# Opening Weekend Kills Lets see em



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

who all had success opening weekend? post up your kills Bucks, does, pigs, doesn't matter.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Here a couple out of cuero, pops took the One on the left, he hasn't killed a buck in around 12 years with the exception of a spike here and there.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice. Congrats. Looks like ya'll broke in the cleaning rack deck


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice bucks!...we hunt farther south and probably won't make it down for a while.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

They where moving great this weekend for us!! Lol










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

I shot the doe, another lease member shot the buck. buck was 19" wide. Liberty County


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

A couple of axis and a cull buck. Had a blast









































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Cameron county 11 point*

He came out Saturday let him walk . 
Came back out Sunday and DRT .


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

*Got One*

I took one in Polk County


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

3StoogesFishing said:


> I took one in Polk County


Nice one:cheers:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Shot this one opening morning in Gonzales Co. 19"


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Zapata County 142 and some change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Opening Weekend*

First for her and another for him.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm proud of this one!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That's bad ***!!! Congratulations 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

finkikin said:


> I'm proud of this one!


Dude did you shoot the camp deer??? J/k, very nice kill and eatin'.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I stoned a big'un ... !

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2106185


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

My son shot this one in Colorado...










Then he got home in time for us to hunt our ranch in Centerville where he shot this buck and one of the two does the buck was with...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Trigger Jerker*

Unless you want to see a picture of two raccoons that I shot after trapping them, don't ask! Three shots and 3 misses, I'm batting 1,000! I'm working on correcting my bad habits as we speak! It's not over until the fat lady sings!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ Whoa. That ain't good. Lol


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*A New Start*

Just like at AA! You have to admit that you have a problem before you can work on correcting it!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

AvianQuest said:


> My son shot this one in Colorado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mulie!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice bucks everyone.. Congrats


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

awesome bucks gents!!! Congrats to all!!!

***** matter too!!!!!!!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Didn't get a deer, but this pig took one for the team. The Barnett crossbow did its job.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Badass exit wound. Lol


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Took this guy in Junction


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

my son got tho one on the right and my BIL the one on the left. Both Hill country bucks near enchanted rock


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats to everyone


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Sauce said:


> Took this guy in Junction


Way to go!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*Mason Co.*

Loyal Valley 11Pt.


----------



## flipflop (Jul 31, 2016)

dbarham said:


> my son got tho one on the right and my BIL the one on the left. Both Hill country bucks near enchanted rock


So you struck out? Chingow!!


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

Mason Co. 10 pt opening morning.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*My son's buck*

2nd weekend buck, nice big bodied 9 pt Blanco Co. buck.


----------

